# I need help



## Doug smith (Nov 12, 2014)

Hello my name is Doug, I am a jr I high school and I plan to join the marines asap and from there I want to be in MARSOC. I want to Do it so bad it hurts. I really have always wanted to be in MARSOC but I have some problems in school. I just want to know as much info about anything MARSOC related. Anything anybody says will help.
Thanks in advance for answers


----------



## policemedic (Nov 12, 2014)

Why did you capitalize MARSOC and not Marines?


----------



## x SF med (Nov 12, 2014)

Don't worry about MARSOC for at lest the next 5 years...  you have to finish high school, become a Marine, spend time in Fleet Marines or Recon, and then go to MARSOC, you will NOT get to MARSOC any other way, sorry to burst your bubble, kid.

Any corrections to my post can be made by one of the MARSOC guys on the site.

Oh, BTW, if you used the friggin search button you would have found this out already, or even Google...   you are lazy and feel that you need to be spoon fed... my estimation, you'll never even get through Boot.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 12, 2014)

You are a jr high school?



Not to mention, grown men took time to answer your questions in this thread that you started.

https://shadowspear.com/vb/threads/introduction.21772/#post-360896

In my world they call that an end-around.  Not cool.


----------



## Doug smith (Nov 12, 2014)

I forgot and I should have. Sorry


----------



## Doug smith (Nov 12, 2014)

I am not lazy I have done so much research I just need to know more about what MARSOC does and google doesn't seem to specify what they do.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 12, 2014)

Doug smith said:


> I am not lazy I have done so much research I just need to know more about what MARSOC does and google doesn't seem to specify what they do.



Here are clues for you...  Don't argue with a Moderator,  Don't argue with a senior member of the site, Don't argue with a verified SOF member of the site.  You are new here and are still essentially on 'probation' until we figure out if you are a troll, an idiot, or if you have potential.  You are leaning toward the first two right now.

Another clue...  there might be a reason you can't find out exactly what MARSOC does, did you ever think of that.

I suggest that you re-read the New Members Start Here area.


----------



## Doug smith (Nov 12, 2014)

I am not just some kid who wants to go shoot people and be a badass. I honestly couldn't tell you why I want to do this. But I know I am not lazy. I just have a question as of what MARSOC does as in direct action, foreign internal defense and stuff if that nature. I would also like to know what the best MOS would be for this route. Again thanks


----------



## Doug smith (Nov 12, 2014)

Doug smith said:


> I am not just some kid who wants to go shoot people and be a badass. I honestly couldn't tell you why I want to do this. But I know I am not lazy. I just have a question as of what MARSOC does as in direct action, foreign internal defense and stuff if that nature. I would also like to know what the best MOS would be for this route. Again thanks


I am not trying to be disrespectful. I respect people in the military. I do not want to argue. I am sorry f I did.


----------



## CDG (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## AWP (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 12, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Here are clues for you...  Don't argue with a Moderator,  Don't argue with a senior member of the site, Don't argue with a verified SOF member of the site.  You are new here and are still essentially on 'probation'* until we figure out if you are a troll, an idiot, or if you have potential*.  You are leaning toward the first two right now.
> 
> Another clue...  there might be a reason you can't find out exactly what MARSOC does, did you ever think of that.
> 
> I suggest that you re-read the New Members Start Here area.



At this point I'm voting for #2


----------



## x SF med (Nov 12, 2014)

Doug smith said:


> I am not just some kid who wants to go shoot people and be a badass. I honestly couldn't tell you why I want to do this. But I know I am not lazy. I just have a question as of what MARSOC does as in direct action, foreign internal defense and stuff if that nature. I would also like to know what the best MOS would be for this route. Again thanks



What part of "quit arguing" is beyond your limited mental capacity?
I'll be much more clear here... STFU, read, learn and don't think you are special and that people will fawn and grovel because you are being a petulant child.

Again, STFU and quit arguing...    use the friggin search button, believe it or not, those questions have been answered here multiple times.

Next argument will earn you a warning.


----------



## Doug smith (Nov 12, 2014)

We'll  then I will do more research. 
Thanks for the advice. 
Sorry for arguing with you.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 12, 2014)

Doug smith said:


> We'll  then I will do more research.
> Thanks for the advice.
> Sorry for arguing with you.



If you go to the search area (upper right corner) and type in "MARSOC"  you will have 10 pages of links to posts that mention MARSOC...  refine your search as you will....  but there is a lot to read before you even think about posting again, isn't there?


----------



## Doug smith (Nov 12, 2014)

Yes


----------



## AWP (Nov 12, 2014)

I have to grab breakfast in a bit and I don't want to wait for French toast while wondering what this thread's doing...


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 12, 2014)

Doug smith said:


> I am not lazy I have done so much research I just need to know more about what MARSOC does and google doesn't seem to specify what they do.



No, you DON'T NEED to know just yet.  You WANT to know, and there's a universe of difference there.

There's a reason that St. Google gave you the finger in your search.  MARSOC isn't the Navy SEALS.  They don't worry about getting all the media exposure.  Trust me when I say that that's for the best.  Organizations that exist on that level eschew cameras like you seem to have eschewed such things as patience, common sense, and delayed gratification.  All that anyone who hasn't been a member, or hasn't been tasked in direct support of MARSOC, or anyone else on that level needs to know is how to apply.  

The wisdom that will make you a kick-ass MARSOC Marine is the same kind of wisdom that will make you a kick-ass fleet Marine.  Thinking that you can pick minds to learn the mindset is thinking that you're going to learn how to be a fucking god, and there's not a pantheon out there that won't smack down that line of thought most rikki tik, military OR civilian.  Concentrate on being the best at what you've got to do right now for the right reasons, because all you're excelling in at the present moment is pissing a lot of people off with questions that beget intellectual laziness.  There's a wealth of information here, little dude.  However, you're not going to soak it in if you're engaging your mouth at the expense of your eyes and ears via the keyboard.  Think about that for a bit.


----------



## AWP (Nov 12, 2014)

No french toast for breakfast. A lesser man would award this 5 buckets, but I'm better than that.

I'm going to go swoon over Sarah Shahi in Person of Interest and then dirty a sock to pictures of Ava Gardner. Root and Shaw need to shower together.....


----------

